# Best wax for midnight purple?



## Jimmylango (Sep 28, 2015)

Any recommendations on a good wax for midnight purple paintwork?


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jimmylango said:


> Any recommendations on a good wax for midnight purple paintwork?


I find if you use chemical guys black light to polish car then seal the finish with there jet seal 109 then add two layers of E-zyme wax results are fab.
All products are from Chemical guys fab stuff.


----------



## Kmeng (Feb 22, 2016)

What's a good one for gunmetal grey?


----------



## djfoxs (Feb 3, 2015)

Kmeng said:


> What's a good one for gunmetal grey?


have a look in to soft99 product range , aspecially fusso great stuff and great durability both waxes and sealants


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

for dark cars i personally like dodo juice purple haze! has an awesome deep finish to it


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

Petes 53 by chemical guys is good for dark paint


----------

